# TP Dispenser



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This is my first real Scrollsaw project. I found a picture on the internet of one I liked so I sort of copied it. The bolt/washer/nut was my idea, the one I copied had a dowel with a ball on the end.

Made from Black Walnut.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that came out really nice Herb...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The dispenser did too.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> The dispenser did too.


LMAO

HErb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thats much nicer than the crappy one I have Herb , and that wooden bolt and washer are a very nice touch


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I made a pattern template,then a mock-up first to see if I liked it.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Thats much nicer than the crappy one I have Herb , and that wooden bolt and washer are a very nice touch


Yeah the picture had a ball on the end of a dowel, too girly for me, I wanted a more industrial look. just a guy thing.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice Herb. I too like the wooden bolt and nut. Way cool.


----------



## Scap (Aug 5, 2018)

That. Is. Awesome.

Would love more details on how you did the threaded rod and nut.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Yeah the picture had a ball on the end of a dowel, too girly for me, I wanted a more industrial look. just a guy thing.
> Herb


I’m with you , the bolt makes it for me


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thats the most useful thing I have ever seen done with a scroll saw.
hey, can I have the mock up?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice, nice choice of wood too. Sure beats the old way.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks great Herb. The nut & bolt really finishes it off.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Wait...What?*



Herb Stoops said:


> Yeah the picture had a ball on the end of a dowel, too girly for me, I wanted a more industrial look. just a guy thing.
> Herb


I thought balls _were_ a guy thing??? 0


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Herb,

I like it. Great touch with nut and bolt.

Frank


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well that has to be the fanciest TP hanger I've ever seen. Even has a beer holder shelf! Let's face it, TP doesn't get the respect it deserves and most people don't even realize it till it isn't there. I remember waaay back when I was just a lad working at the UVA Police department and living out in the country heading home after the 4-12 shift. That bad feeling hitting you in the middle of nowhere and still 10-15 minutes from home. Home being a crappy one bedroom efficiency with a really small bathroom being just a small corner sink and crapper. My first wife of just weeks had gotten a kitten that had been trouble all day so she put it in the bathroom to get it out of the way for a while. When I finally got home and into that bathroom the only thing I saw was that kitten and that last roll of TP shredded all over the floor. I could only think of one alternative but instead I tossed the kitten out of the room. I was not a happy camper. Experience tells me shredded TP is a very poor choice but better than none at all. Nough said.

Herb, that holder is fit for a king. Nice touch.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Turned out great, Herb. You'll have to make a longer one for paper towels too.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice paper holder Herb. I also like the beer holder top. A great touch with the threaded rod and nuts. Do you keep the wrenches nearby for a quick change or must you run out to the shop for them?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Steve; you could have just used the kitten...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Turned out great, Herb. You'll have to make a longer one for paper towels too.


You have read my mind.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

sreilly said:


> Let's face it, TP doesn't get the respect it deserves and most people don't even realize it till it isn't there.


There are always paper towels. DAHIKT. But that is one reason why you hang the toilet paper over the back, if a cat scratches at it, it will rewind it instead of unwinding it - works for small kids too. 

Reminds me of my first tour in Germany. If you were anywhere but the barracks, the toilet paper was quite likely to have small wood splinters. 

I like the bolt idea, but to make it perfect, need to drill a hole thru the threaded end, then run a padlock thru it. 

Foreign travelers would not do wrong to carry a roll or two. And anytime you travel to a country you do not speak the language of, the most important words you need to learn are not, "Beer please", rather it is, "Where is the toilet".


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> LMAO
> 
> HErb


Smooth !


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I thought balls _were_ a guy thing??? 0


Sure, but the nuts are helpful too.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Steve; you could have just used the kitten...


claws n' all... eh..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you've got folks staying for the Holidays...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> If you've got folks staying for the Holidays...


better plan...

.









and for the really obnoxious guests...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

AND IF THEY RETURN...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey Stick I take it you don’t get many visitors.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old55 said:


> Hey Stick I take it you don’t get many visitors.


rare as hen's teeth...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Just shaking my head...........

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

And they don't stay long. S'funny, they seem to need to leave abruptly...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wasn't there a thread a while back (maybe by @MT Stringer) that showed a TP roll dispenser where the rolls were stacked on top of each other and dropped out the bottom? A holder is nice, a nice holder is better, but a back up supply is indispensable..........


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So an indispensable dispenser? Something not right in paradise.....


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> claws n' all... eh..


Think in the heat of the moment it wasn't thought of? I felt more sorry for me than the kitten but only by a bit. That the kitten had been in there for lord knows how long wasn't a pleasant thought at all. My second bride, of 31 years as of the 14th, would have never done anything like that. All I know for sure is when the kitten made a break for the door outside it was the last I saw of her. I looked for days without any luck. Hopefully she found a good safe home. That said, I've always been a dog guy but tolerate cats very well as long as they leave the TP alone.....

Funny thing, I remember a friend bringing over her kitten years before ever getting married and I had turned on the stereo and turntable but hadn't started playing the record and seeing the kitten going around and around........Hadn't thought of that in a few eons.....Wasn't my favorite kitten at the time and didn't do my Deep Purple album any favors either. I did buy a replacement album later.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You ever consider making a matched set?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

joat said:


> you ever consider making a matched set?



Laugh My Arse Off


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now, the only question left is, one ply or two?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Darn good think you put that shelf on top, now you can do it the right way.


----------

